# Computer lags in full screen?



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi, yesterday my computer suddenly started struggling when it goes into full screen mode,and I'm not quite sure where else to post about it. It just started haskell yesterday, and it happens with both full screen YouTube and games, seemingly as long as it's in traditional full screen mode. Borderless full screen games can push a solid 144fps,but the second it goes into full screen I drop to roughly 5fps. When this happens, gpu utilization hits near zero and my gpu stoos making that stuttering noise it always makes when in use. I'm running a ryzen 2600x and a Vega 56 gpu, I have unmistakable my gpu drivers and I reinstalled Radeon settings, I'm at a loss. If anybody has any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CORE (Oct 21, 2019)

GPU/CPU Overheating.
Driver Issues try to reinstall Drivers.
Enable or disable hardware acceleration in ur Web Browser.
RAM issues. Faulty , Overheating , Frequency Timing Issues.

Details of ur Specs would help.


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> GPU/CPU Overheating.
> Driver Issues try to reinstall Drivers.
> Enable or disable hardware acceleration in ur Web Browser.
> RAM issues. Faulty , Overheating , Frequency Timing Issues.
> ...


1. Pc keeps relatively cool while this is happening, I doubt it's overheating
2. Tried reinstalling a few times, plus reinstalling Radeon settings
3. Happens in games as well, plus it is enabled
4. Maybe? I highly doubt it since the exact same have in the sand spot runs fine in windowed mode at the same resolution. Only reason I say maybe is because I can't outright disprove it, but a pc benchmark says my ram is doing just fine.
5. Not sure what else to list, I mentioned I have a Vega 56 gpu and a ryzen 2600x cpu. I have a gigabyte motherboard and 16gb of ram. I'm nearly positive this is some sort of gpu issue, but I'm not even remotely sure where to begin.


----------



## CORE (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes it sounds most likely GPU related.

Drivers
VRAM
Overheating

What OS are you running? 
What kind of PSU do u have?


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> Yes it sounds most likely GPU related.
> 
> Drivers
> VRAM
> ...


Running windows 10 , VRAM util never exceeds 30 percent, everything is pretty cool, and my PSU is a corsair CX750M.


----------



## CORE (Oct 21, 2019)

It most definately a Driver problem or your Card itself and are your Chipset Drivers installed and upto date? Motherboard Drivers.

Besides that your only other option is via AMD or Manufacturer MSI/Sapphire etc.

I do see a lot of people do have various issues with that card just briefly browsing through the net.


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

CORE said:


> It most definately a Driver problem or your Card itself and are your Chipset Drivers installed and upto date? Motherboard Drivers.
> 
> Besides that your only other option is via AMD or Manufacturer MSI/Sapphire etc.
> 
> I do see a lot of people do have various issues with that card just briefly browsing through the net.


It has great performance, but definitely also has a fair share of issues. I updated my motherboard drivers, though I haven't updated my cpu drivers yet, though I'm not sure how much that would help. I'll give it a try next chance I can.


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah that didn't help at all. I did disable my gpu driver though, which does fix it. Obviously i can;t go around without a gpu, but at least now i'm positive it's this. There was also a new driver update which i installed, which did nothing. Using either one of my monitors also did not help.


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 21, 2019)

Have you tried disabling the xbox game bar in the windows settings? That has given many people stuttering problems


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> Have you tried disabling the xbox game bar in the windows settings? That has given many people stuttering problems


I.... Just rolled back my driver instead of uninstalling. Seems fixed for now, i'll update if it isn't.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> Have you tried disabling the xbox game bar in the windows settings? That has given many people stuttering problems


nvm, still fucked. and yeah, no dice. Nothing is hogging the gpu in fullscreen, it's just that GPU utilization hits 0.

EDIT: Strange, it fixed videos but not fullscreen games.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 21, 2019)

Giodude said:


> 1. Pc keeps relatively cool while this is happening, I doubt it's overheating
> 2. Tried reinstalling a few times, plus reinstalling Radeon settings
> 3. Happens in games as well, plus it is enabled
> 4. Maybe? I highly doubt it since the exact same have in the sand spot runs fine in windowed mode at the same resolution. Only reason I say maybe is because I can't outright disprove it, but a pc benchmark says my ram is doing just fine.
> 5. Not sure what else to list, I mentioned I have a Vega 56 gpu and a ryzen 2600x cpu. I have a gigabyte motherboard and 16gb of ram. I'm nearly positive this is some sort of gpu issue, but I'm not even remotely sure where to begin.


did you use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) to uninstall the old drivers?
also I'd disable all in game overlays such as discord and steam if you're not using them currently


----------



## Giodude (Oct 21, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> did you use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) to uninstall the old drivers?
> also I'd disable all in game overlays such as discord and steam if you're not using them currently


Not using discord overlay and it also happened with sea of thieves, a UWP game. Also no, I right clicked on the driver in device manager and hit Uninstall. Not sure if that tool would help since it only Uninstall the drivers, which I've confirmed does fix it since it just ditches the gpu entirely.


----------



## Edgarska (Oct 21, 2019)

Giodude said:


> Not using discord overlay and it also happened with sea of thieves, a UWP game. Also no, I right clicked on the driver in device manager and hit Uninstall. Not sure if that tool would help since it only Uninstall the drivers, which I've confirmed does fix it since it just ditches the gpu entirely.



It helps because when you uninstall just from the device manager/control panel, it can leave configuration files behind, then when you use the default drivers it seems fixed, but when you install the GPU drivers again they're still using some of the old configuration settings and the problem is back.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 21, 2019)

Giodude said:


> Not using discord overlay and it also happened with sea of thieves, a UWP game. Also no, I right clicked on the driver in device manager and hit Uninstall. Not sure if that tool would help since it only Uninstall the drivers, which I've confirmed does fix it since it just ditches the gpu entirely.


https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
try using this then reinstalling the versions of the drivers you tried each time uninstalling with DDU first


----------



## Giodude (Oct 22, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> try using this then reinstalling the versions of the drivers you tried each time uninstalling with DDU first


Installed with ddu and installed a slightly older driver version. Same story, works without gpu, stutters with gpu.


----------



## Giodude (Oct 22, 2019)

considering i didn't update my drivers recently before this started happening, maybe it isn't a driver issue?


----------



## CORE (Oct 22, 2019)

PSU possible not getting enough Power. 

A Bios setting via PCIE Settings of some sort. 

Sorry cant be of anymore help I will post something if something comes to mind.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 22, 2019)

do you have a single moniter? and it seems like this isn't a laptop but maybe check the display settings and your fps settings in invidia and intel to make sure they're the same and also make sure it's only showing the screen(s) you're using when and if you're using a laptop


----------



## silverhole (Oct 22, 2019)

I have the same problems on almost the same PC configuration.  It started after updating Windows in the fast ring.  Probably something in combination of Windows and gpu driver. I think se have to wait for new update...


----------



## silverhole (Oct 22, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> do you have a single moniter? and it seems like this isn't a laptop but maybe check the display settings and your fps settings in invidia and intel to make sure they're the same and also make sure it's only showing the screen(s) you're using when and if you're using a laptop



He has neither nVidia nor Intel.  He has an AMD ... And I'm not sure it would be related to the setup.  It happens to me as well and I have a similar configuration.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 22, 2019)

silverhole said:


> He has neither nVidia nor Intel.  He has an AMD ... And I'm not sure it would be related to the setup.  It happens to me as well and I have a similar configuration.


It applies then too check your AMD settings and any Intel settings and make sure they're matching. 
And yeah could be a lot of things tbh


----------



## Giodude (Oct 27, 2019)

Ngl, i bought an rtx 2060. Thread solved?


----------



## crayonfeaturedking (Oct 28, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> And yeah could be a lot of things tbh


You are right.


----------

